# ghostpilot's rack



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey everybody,
I haven't been on as much as I would like, but I thought I would give a lil update. My current collection/addiction Includes a 0.0.4 Auratus Green and Bronze Panama - Nabors line and a beautiful pair of 1.1.0 Tinctorius Powder Blue - Nabors line

I've also attached some pictures of my rack and frogs. The pictures are actually few months old and all tanks are planted and thriving! I plan on getting more frogs and having more vivs build and cleaning out and turning my old vivs into grow out tanks. 

Cheers


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I love 'em! Especially the auratus. Fantastic frogs and photos!


----------



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

That bottom rack looks awesome, I like how it lookes like the scene just keeps going across the three tanks... very nice!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good looking frogs and tanks you got there!


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys.

The bottom three, well all of the tanks look way different now with the added plants and growth. I've already had to trim some of the plants.


----------



## KVans (Jun 21, 2012)

I love powder blue's!!! Your's are so pretty!


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank ya. =)

The Powder Blues have to be my favorite so far. Mine are so bold I bet they would follow me around if I let them out. And no that"s never going to happen, just stating an example! lol


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

Omg!!! That auratus is amazing. Any extra male ble/blacks? Great pics


ghostpilot said:


> Hey everybody,
> I haven't been on as much as I would like, but I thought I would give a lil update. My current collection/addiction Includes a 0.0.4 Auratus Green and Bronze Panama - Nabors line and a beautiful pair of 1.1.0 Tinctorius Powder Blue - Nabors line
> 
> I've also attached some pictures of my rack and frogs. The pictures are actually few months old and all tanks are planted and thriving! I plan on getting more frogs and having more vivs build and cleaning out and turning my old vivs into grow out tanks.
> ...


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

TxFrogWrangler said:


> Omg!!! That auratus is amazing. Any extra male ble/blacks? Great pics


Thanks Tx!

I have no extras as of yet. The Auratus are still to young to sex. I'm hoping for atleast one pair, then I will probably get rid of the others.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Quick update.

I redone the entire frogroom/bedroom this weekend. New paint, flooring, and racks. 

I'm also building new vivariums, but I'm at a standstill till the pc fans come in. I'll give more updates or start a build thread when I'm able to start on them again.


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you build those vivs yourself? or where did you get them?? Me likey.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

The 10 gallon verts, I made the fronts myself. The 22.5x17x18s are being made from scratch. It's surprisingly easy to build these, it's a bummer I'm going to have to wait a month before I can do anything else with them. I've got cork pieces, driftwood, matala, and plants laying around everywhere just waiting to go in.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

I decided to get my camera out to get a better picture of things. It's still a mess though. 

I'm currently waiting on E track to come in and install before I get the glass for the doors cut. I'm also waiting on more plants, ABG mix, and 40mm fans (those will be placed in 90* pvc elbows and hidden with the GS backgrounds).

I did get in a sheet and a half of Matala media that will be used as drainage layers. When I went to the glass shop I had enough cut to do 6 vivs, but they ended up being to wide to fit two to a shelf. They may end up being grow out tanks for plants or a display tank for the living room.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

The title was misleading...I came here disappointed  in all seriousness those are some great frogs with suiting homes, keep up the good work!

D


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome set up. I really like what you did to the room. What type of flooring is that?


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the kudos and sorry for misleading title. 

The flooring is peel and stick tile. A local hardware store had it in their warehouse supply for .77 a square foot. It was what I was looking for so I got it. 

I should also add that the Powder Blues left me a present of seven eggs on July 31. They all made it though that stage and now I've got 7 tadpoles growing nicely.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ghostpilot's rack 9/11/12 update*

The fans came in a lot earlier than expected so the backgrounds got to go on along with the fans hidden in 90 degree elbows within the GS background. The ABG and some plants also came in this weekend. All the plants I got in and several that I have been collecting got a bleach bath and set for a few days. Yesterday the glass shop got a call for the door sizes and they called bright and ugly this morning telling me they were ready to pick up. This afternoon all the plants went in and doors installed. The bottom right is waiting on a nice piece of driftwood to go in with broms mounted to it and some other plants to fill things in. Now for the wait of everything growing in and doing well. I'm sure I forgot to mention something and will probably remember later. Sorry for any poor grammar, I'm quiet tired. On for the pictures......


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Brad,

I like your custom built vivs, but can you explain how you have your drainage layer setup in them? 

Thanks.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice Brad! Looks like things are rolling right along! I'm jealous of you and others that have these very nice frog racks and frog rooms! One of these days...


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

The drainage layer is Matala. The larger black stuff. It's stiff enough to handle the weight and plenty open enough for drainage. It's a little on the pricy side compared to using the white grid or leca. I hope this answered your question.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

ghostpilot said:


> The drainage layer is Matala. The larger black stuff. It's stiff enough to handle the weight and plenty open enough for drainage. It's a little on the pricy side compared to using the white grid or leca. I hope this answered your question.


That mostly answered it. Do you have them drilled to drain off excess water or do you siphon it off through some other means?


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

I plan to just siphon them out.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Anytime sir.


----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

Very sweet!


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Nice racks!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice! Can you show us how you did your fans?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks awesome. It's always cool to see a rack full of tanks.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks everybody!!!!! 

I don't have any pictures of the construction, but I can try to explain. I used 40mm fans and cut the corners off. 1 1/2" 90 degree PVC connectors and slid the fans inside. Then I placed screen over both holes of the PVC and attached it to hold. I then put a little bit of GS in the top corners of the vivs and placed the fan assembly where I wanted then used tape on the screen, top and bottom, to hold them in the exact position I wanted. I then went ahead and placed the rest of the GS on. One might want to be very careful when putting it around the vents as to not cover them when the foam expands. It was very easy and is hidden pretty well. 

Who wants a few full tanks shots???? 
They aren't finished yet. Just waiting on some more things to arrive.
Enjoy


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Did some cleaning and more organizing tonight and decided to to get a halfway decent full rack shot.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks.

I'm a bit of a neat freak so everything has to be how I like it. With most things it's a never ending battle for me. lol


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

You need leaf litter. Other than that looks great.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

frogmanroth said:


> You need leaf litter. Other than that looks great.


I know, it's on the way. There won't be anything in the middle four for a few months. When I seed it with isos and springs I'll add the leaf litter.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

I got all the frogs moved in to their new homes and to my surprise, the auratus are already courting!

He's under her hiding from me.









Awkward pose?


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

One more of the would-be couple in action.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Frogs and pics look great!


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

kitcolebay said:


> Frogs and pics look great!


Thanks, I really need to send my camera off to have it serviced. It's lacking in the sharpness it once had and the sensor is probably filthy.

I decided to look in before the lights went off and they left me a surprise! Not to bad for being in their new viv for less than a week.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

ghostpilot said:


> Thanks, I really need to send my camera off to have it serviced. It's lacking in the sharpness it once had and the sensor is probably filthy.
> 
> I decided to look in before the lights went off and they left me a surprise! Not to bad for being in their new viv for less than a week.


Wow! Helluva a start! They're showing you their appreciation! Congrads!


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

kitcolebay said:


> Wow! Helluva a start! They're showing you their appreciation! Congrads!


Thank ya thank ya. I hope they all make it tads. When my powder blues laid for the first time there were 7 eggs and I still have 7 tads in the water. That was a shocker for their first go round.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

I picked up a nice sexed pair of Cobalts! Woohoo! 

I'm wanting a pair of Green Sips, but they will have to wait a few weeks because I just bought a new vehicle that's been begging for new wheels, tires, and a lift kit.

Female:
















Male:


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Those are some beautiful cobalts!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

ghostpilot said:


>


Very nice looking cobalts and pics! Beautiful! Especially this picture with him posing and the contrast against the wood! I have new cobalt babies and bakhuis tads that I'm looking forward to watching them grow and color up.

-Chris


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey I am going to get that same rack at lowes, think its $77, hows it working out for you?

And what size are those tanks?

Thanks.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks everybody.

Good luck with your froglets and tads. It's amazing to watch them go through the stages of growing up into beautiful adults.

I love my racks from Lowes. The vivs are 22.5″L x 17″D x 18″T.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I wish I could get on here more often, but I'm pretty caught up with enjoying life and not being on the computer as often. 

I recently had some of my Powder Blue tads to morph out and have several more tads in the water. The auratus have yet to leave a fertile clutch of eggs. I'm not rushing them, but I would like to see their offspring. The Cobalts are yet to show any signs of courtship, but they seem to have adjusted to their new home quiet well.

On to the pictures as always.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nice pics and tanks. Congrats on the tad morph.


----------

